# one rooster 2003



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

This one adopted us and stuck around. Within a few years he was lonely and made friends with the dog.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

We figured he "fell off a truck" but really , we never even knew what breed or cross he was. He did lose his comb to frost bite.


----------

